# ??? about Accusump system



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

Seeing as how I just love doing track days with my 2002 SE I am a bit concerned about oil starvation during spirited cornering.

Should I consider adding one of these ?

Thanks

BA :waving:


----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

^bump^


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

you would get about the same benefit from adding an oilcooler and a hi capacity oil filter and a check valve for the system to keep the oil from draining back. I made my own, I have oil pressure untill after my engine stops spinning.


----------

